#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  Verplaatsbare TV stand

## SPS

Voor 50-55 inch LCD scherm ben ik op zoek naar verplaatsbare stands.
Nu zijn er bij oa Vogels voldoende te vinden, maar die gaan geen van allen hoger dan 2 meter.

En het is de bedoeling dat er ook staande nog op gekeken kan worden.
Oftewel zeker 2,5 meter hart scherm.

Welke oplossingen kennen jullie die dit kunnen? :Embarrassment:

----------


## Hitvision

Zoiets?

http://www.monitorstandsnow.com/MSO-wide.asp?ID=19307

----------


## DJ Antoon

Audipack natuurlijk.

----------


## daviddewaard

baseplate met een stukje vierkant truss en daar in je scherm hangen

----------


## MennoSWP

smartmetals

----------


## Hitvision

Ik mag hopen dat hij 2 jaar na dato al wel een oplossing heeft  :Wink:  (Sry trollmodus)

----------

